# Canned puppy food favorites?



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki is 5 1/2 months old now and doing very well. 

When we got her, she fussed a little over eating kibble, so I mixed in some canned food and of course now she totally refuses to eat the kibble, but finishes up all the canned. We found a brand that she really likes (Castor and Pollux Organix) and I also mix in a just a little bit of EVO canned with it. 

It's fine with me that she likes canned because I don't mind giving it to her at all. She isn't picky otherwise. My vet told me to give her tiny pieces of crunchy raw veggies and fruit for treats, and Nikki is happy with them, along with an occasional small doggie cookie. She doesn't beg for more food, and she seems very happy and adjusted to eating canned food twice a day. 

Any recommendations on your favorite canned puppy food? I've switched around a lot over the past month, and finally found one that works. But it is not "puppy" food. We see her vet on Monday for that yucky rabies shot. I will discuss canned foods with the vet and follow her recommendations because she's a nutritionist, but your suggestions are always welcome as well. I believe I have spent way too much time researching dog food! I'm going the home-cooking route in a few months because my brain is getting fuzzy from too much dog food information. I think that if I took the time cooking for her that I do researching store bought, I'd probably have more free time left over!  

Thanks!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I feed Jax California Natural, either Lamb & Rice or Chicken & Rice. 

I always have some kibble down for him too, just in case he gets the munchies


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> I feed Jax California Natural, either Lamb & Rice or Chicken & Rice.
> 
> I always have some kibble down for him too, just in case he gets the munchies [/B]



I keep the kibble down for her too all day, but she doesn't touch it, no matter which brand I mix in with the last batch, LOL. She's just not a kibble girl I guess.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I feed a home-prepared diet now, but I used to feed Solid Gold, Wysong and Canidae canned food. I would rotate what I fed to give them variety. I used to feed them kibble of those brands, but switched to canned because it seemed like they were getting fresher ingredients that way. 

I don't know if you're familiar with the Whole Dog Journal - it's a monthly newsletter, and they often do dog food reviews which I found very helpful when trying to decide which brands were best to feed.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> I feed a home-prepared diet now, but I used to feed Solid Gold, Wysong and Canidae canned food. I would rotate what I fed to give them variety. I used to feed them kibble of those brands, but switched to canned because it seemed like they were getting fresher ingredients that way.
> 
> I don't know if you're familiar with the Whole Dog Journal - it's a monthly newsletter, and they often do dog food reviews which I found very helpful when trying to decide which brands were best to feed.[/B]



Thanks, I do get WDJ and it is great. I just wanted to see if any Maltese moms/dads had any favorites. So far Nikki likes Cal Natural and Castor and Pollux canned with the little bit of EVO thrown in.

I don't want to hijack my own post but do you feed cooked or raw? I'd be interested in what you feed them as I am going that way in a few months. Maybe you can PM me so we don't get sidetracked. Thanks!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Evangers...I occasionally get Soda the vegetarian one


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks to all!


----------



## Cooper and Lola's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

My dogs go wild for Merrick canned food. Any kind. Grannys Pot Pie is a favorite, though. Poor Lola whines at the gate while I am getting it.
Jodi


----------



## chiquita (Sep 1, 2007)

To mix it up for Cora, about 2 times a week I mix canned food with her kibble. Thankfully she still eats her kibble plain on no canned food day (knock on wood ) 

Spoiled Cora's Favorite Canned foods include Merrick (minus the fish) and Halo Beef (doesn't touch the other flavors)

Cora's least favorite is Natural Balance canned food. Her kibble is Natural Balance but she doesn't like the canned version of any Natural Balance (don't blame her it looks like yucky paste)

Hope this helped and good luck with the cutie.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I feed Wellness canned 95% meat along with kibble.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki just gobbled down some canned Evanger's Organic Turkey with potatoes/carrots. I mean she really inhaled it, and she's usually a very dainty, slow eater. This food has no grains, but it is a little lower in fat that some of the other canned grain-free foods. I might stay with this as my #1 and rotate in some canned Cal Nat once in a while to prevent allergies and keep from overdoing the protein.


----------

